# Turlough Trigger (Kelly) - trying to trace previous pony



## tishlapidus (16 October 2013)

Hello,

I have been trying to find my 14.2hh grey mare Kelly. I have had no luck anywhere else so thought I would try on here.

Has anyone heard of her, I would love to know how she is getting on?

Many thanks


Tish


----------



## cally6008 (16 October 2013)

Summerhouse Equestrian Centre, May 2011
Class 6 &#8211; Ridden Show Hunter Pony
1, Stafford Early Knight (Oliver Booth); 
2, Turlough Trigger (Emily Pearce); 
http://www.equineaffairs.com/Downloads/Results/Results showing 28.05.11.pdf


----------



## LilyMorgan (5 April 2020)

Hello,
I release this is 7 years on from your original post, but I was researching my ponies history and found this. I have been riding Kelly for the last 6 years and yes she is still being ridden and even competing at the grand age of 23, still winning at novice level dressage regularly.
Lily.


----------



## Leo Walker (5 April 2020)

Hi Lily, I've found her and sent her a message on FB and will point her in this direction once shes read it


----------

